# Well we finally did it.



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Well we finally did it. We got both trucks lettered up. :thumbup::thumbup:

Simple and clean.










The brush logo is crooked and will be fixed Monday.










Ford. Just the sides. The tailgate needs more bondo before we can letter that.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

No that's not paint spilled on the bumper of the Dodge. It's a custom Faux paint job :whistling2::blink:


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

:no: Please don't ever mention you are part of this forum. LISCENSED really???


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> :no: Please don't ever mention you are part of this forum. LISCENSED really???


:laughing: I missed that. I know the logo is slightly off kilter but missed the miss spelling.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

I guess they don't use auto correct.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

cdpainting said:


> I guess they don't use auto correct.


Or truck correct either.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Don't think they can dodge that one


----------



## Repaint Florida (May 31, 2012)

and yall laugh how us southerns talk :whistling2:

maybe its just a east coast thing 

you know tomatoes / Tomato


----------



## Phinnster (Feb 20, 2013)

Oh my!!!!!


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

That sucks


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Looks good Dvae:thumbsup:


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Actually, that's something the decal company should have caught.


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

Totally not what I thought you were announcing.

Congrats on the truck.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

Repaint Florida said:


> and yall laugh how us southerns talk :whistling2:
> 
> maybe its just a east coast thing
> 
> you know tomatoes / Tomato


Ahem, I think that would be "potatoe, potato"


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> :no: Please don't ever mention you are part of this forum. LISCENSED really???


Dave, I didn't realize you were located in Canada.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

_Other_ than the mistakes, it looks real good Dave. You should notice that people will be more aware of you around town now, and it just adds to your company branding. Good on ya for getting it done.


----------



## Ramsden Painting (Jul 17, 2011)

Looks great. by the way what kind of lic do you have in mass for painting?


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Ramsden Painting said:


> Looks great. by the way what kind of lic do you have in mass for painting?


HIC, RRP and the best one yet a drivers license. (Yes I have been asked if that what it meant) :blink:

Need the HIC if doing exteriors or to open a business bank account.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

They fixed the mistakes on my tailgate and lettered the Ford with the correct spelling.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

cdpainting said:


> They fixed the mistakes on my tailgate and lettered the Ford with the correct spelling.


Make sure that now it doesn't say something like "Licensed and Unsure".


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> Make sure that now it doesn't say something like "Licensed and Unsure".


Our t-shirt company first put "ensured" :blink: They printed the 100 we ordered and had to re print them all.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

cdpainting said:


> Our t-shirt company first put "ensured" :blink: They printed the 100 we ordered and had to re print them all.


Jeez!! dude stop hiring people from craigslist.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

cdpainting said:


> Our t-shirt company first put "ensured" :blink: They printed the 100 we ordered and had to re print them all.


Thats funny......


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> Jeez!! dude stop hiring people from craigslist.


:thumbup:. 

See I'm trying to give the locals a chance but they keep blowing it.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Do they not give you a chance to proof it?


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

ewingpainting.net said:


> Do they not give you a chance to proof it?


Lol. yeah but they all went to the same school. :whistling2:


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> Lol. yeah but they all went to the same school. :whistling2:


You know that coffee coming out your nose thing…  :yes:


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

ewingpainting.net said:


> Do they not give you a chance to proof it?


Yeah, I'm thinking this ones on Dave, not the vinyl guy.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

RH said:


> You know that coffee coming out your nose thing…  :yes:


yea, right, who drinks coffee @ 9:44


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

chrisn said:


> yea, right, who drinks coffee @ 9:44


Well, really only 6:44 for me.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

RH said:


> Well, really only 6:44 for me.


still, as you know I don't sleep much anyway but if I had any coffee @6PM there would be no chance in hell:wacko:


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Bender said:


> Yeah, I'm thinking this ones on Dave, not the vinyl guy.


What do you think of his new tattoo?? :whistling2: :jester:


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> What do you think of his new tattoo?? :whistling2: :jester:



Well, the spelling is perfect. 


Stelzer Painting Inc.


----------

